# Love Letters to Richard Dawkins



## ambush80 (Feb 18, 2016)

Grown ups should check it out.  

"love letters to richard dawkins"

"The following video contains excerpts from fan mail received by Evolutionary Biologist Richard Dawkins.  Because most of the letters were written by religious fundamentalists, viewer discretion is advised."


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 18, 2016)

"Hate e-mails" is equally funny.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 18, 2016)

"Basted in the broth of God's righteous indignation."


----------

